# Pyxie frog pictures



## nickbachman (Feb 18, 2007)

love to see everyone's pyxies, feel free to post yours, but it's not a requirement.  i was going to get my pyxie, Borchmore, out and take some pics of him, but he was trying to eat me when i was standing 3 feet away, so i decided i should probably stay away from his mouth.  here are the pics i _did_ get, before and after he lept at me with his mouth open and tongue out.
edit: btw, that's his temporary home while i wait for our basement (his normal dwelling) to warm up.


----------



## Sof (Feb 18, 2007)

lol hes so fat. i can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 18, 2007)

This is my fatty Tinkerbell 












good call on the Pyxie pic thread.  :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pimperator (Feb 19, 2007)

Sweet frog Nick. If I had a cam that didn't suck so much I'd get some pics up of my little critter. How long have you had yours?


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 19, 2007)

Great pics



The other night I showed some of Borchmore's videos to a few buddies of mines. They were like wow, never knew frogs eat anything else besides flies .


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 19, 2007)

lol okay who has actually seen their frog eat a fly?


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 20, 2007)

here's old pic from a few weeks ago, will have to take new pics soon

can't properly sexed yet but I'm hoping this one will turn out to be male, as you can see the yellow/orange around where the arm joins the body.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 20, 2007)

cool! I hope it turns out to be a male for you as well! my little one was in an aquatic type setup for a while and it actually started croaking.. maybe it thought it was mating season lol I couldnt figure it out though cause I thought it was too small to croak.


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 21, 2007)

*Load Warning!!!!*

update, just took these lastnight


These first set of pics are of the larger Pixie(same frog as above)

























this last shot it was swallowing cricket









here are pics of my smaller Pixie, this one likes to burry itself most of the time

dirty water:8o  was changed after photo shoot 







cricket sneaking by  







like this one, shows the tongue







mmmmmmmm


----------



## Lestat_tnt (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are some recent pictures of one of my Pyxies.
Here he is bathing hungrily


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 22, 2007)

awesome frogs, i havent seen them in uk, not that i have looked but i will from now


----------



## Acal57 (Feb 22, 2007)

soon as my little guy re emerges Ill get some pics, he's new and I don't want to stress him anymore than I have to.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 22, 2007)

Are these easy to care for? Like pacman frogs?

Where can I buy some?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 23, 2007)

they are easier than Horned Frogs.. less concern for feeding them and such.. they are more active and better hunters with amazing appetites. as for where you can get them you would have to ask pet stores in your area or order one from an amphibian dealer online. defiantely my favorite frog though. and I have two Ceratophrines. one cranwelli and one ornata. very fun.. with LOADS of attitude  it will eat anything (or try to) that moves near it.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha awesome, do they need UVB lighting?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 23, 2007)

some places say the do but no.. apparently only reptiles need it not amphibians. I dont have it for mine and they are quite happy.


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 23, 2007)

Lestat_tnt great looking frog, how big it is? How long have you had it? At what size did it start developing the yellow on it's underside? Sorry for asking so much questions 


Looks like it's time to get a new waterdish


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

Nobody has pics of big huge Pyxies??


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

just picked him up and hes a beast


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

right on man!! so did you see my response that your Horned frog is a cranwells? you are hooked on the frogs now too huh? lol Pyxies are awesome.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 28, 2007)

do pacmans and pixies need heat sources?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont use them for mine but they are in a warm room.. so I guess it would depend where you keep them.


----------



## pandinus (Feb 28, 2007)

*salmon*

how hard are pyxies to tame, or can you?



John


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

salmon? anyways.. I dont know how tame they get but if you interact with them daily they can become accustomed to their owners and not be so agressive. but I dont think they are ever nice when it comes to eating.


----------



## pandinus (Mar 1, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> salmon? anyways.. I dont know how tame they get but if you interact with them daily they can become accustomed to their owners and not be so agressive. but I dont think they are ever nice when it comes to eating.


i know pacmans seem to adapt well to being handled, can the same be expected of the pyxies?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 1, 2007)

mine is okay once it is out of the cage.. its less squirmy than my horned frog for sure.. it can leap quite well if it wants to though.. and its obvious when they arent in the mood they puff up like a baloon.


----------



## eelnoob (Mar 1, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> mine is okay once it is out of the cage.. its less squirmy than my horned frog for sure.. it can leap quite well if it wants to though.. and its obvious when they arent in the mood they puff up like a baloon.




 Love it when they puff up, looks almost kinda comical 



I'll get some more updated pics of mines tonight. My larger one is slowing losing it's stripe down it's back.



here's one I took yesterday

as you can see it's stripe is less noticable compare to last weeks photos on page 1


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Pimperator (Mar 5, 2007)

Pictures of the frog being naughty...


----------



## Goomba (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I don't have any decent pics, but heres a little video I made the other day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-1wCg52rwA


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 6, 2007)

Great video! and welcome to AB.. how big was your pyxie when you got it?


----------



## eelnoob (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice video and nice size frog you got Goomba, I just got a chanced to watched it lastnight.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 28, 2007)

Thought I would try to bring this thread back to life.. I think it is a good one! so everyone with Pyxies post pics here! hahaha anyways I got a good shot of the teeth on mine today so I thought I would share. and I figured this would be a good place to do it.so first the pic then a close up of the "teeth"


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 28, 2007)

Great pictures and frog phillist. I didn't know they had teeth. That frog has grown so much since you started your frog picture thread.


----------



## Goomba (Apr 29, 2007)

Great shots. My pyxie was 2.5 inches snout to vent when I got him, he's around 6 inches snout to vent now. I'm hoping for a growth spurt soon. He sure has one hell of an appetite though.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 29, 2007)

thats awesome! mine was hardly an inch when I got it.. I didnt get a camera until christmas which was a couple weeks after i first got it and man was it growin fast! haha definately my favorite frog.


----------



## rm90 (Apr 29, 2007)

What size tank do you keep yours in? I want to get one!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 29, 2007)

Mine is in a large KK for now. I will give it a bigger tank as it grows.


----------



## rm90 (Apr 29, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Mine is in a large KK for now. I will give it a bigger tank as it grows.


I see. How much did you pay for yours? If I get everything ready I can purchase one at the next expo -- June 24. :x


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 29, 2007)

I paid $40 for mine but I see them for $60 usually.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Apr 30, 2007)

My frog, Ping Pong, when I fist got him.











Finishing a meal.






A few weeks ago.






Also here's a huge male and female pair from a reptile expo, that male must have been at least 3 lbs, and the pair was $350.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 30, 2007)

great pics! but is that male female or P.adspersus and P.edulis??


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 30, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> I paid $40 for mine but I see them for $60 usually.


I got my male for $25


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Apr 30, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> great pics! but is that male female or P.adspersus and P.edulis??


That's what I was thinking, because if they're both P. adspersus, then every other adult I've seen has been a male, but I've had other people tell me that's the typical female appearance.  They were also being sold as an adult pair.  Maybe someone who breeds them can clarify the female appearance for us.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 30, 2007)

yes I would definately like to know. love the pics though.


----------



## eelnoob (Apr 30, 2007)

great pics



Love the pair shot


here's link to pics I posted of mines lastweek

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=91413


----------



## nickbachman (Apr 30, 2007)

that's definitely a P. adspersus pair.  i need to get a male, that's all there is to it.  i cannot be satisfied with a female (as ravenous as she may be.)


----------



## eelnoob (Apr 30, 2007)

Your's a female?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 30, 2007)

man no wonder they say the female can get eaten!! holy crap.. and "she" is a good example then that femlaes can show lots of yellow on the throat as well ooo 1111th post.


----------



## Lestat_tnt (May 2, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of some of my pixie frogs.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 2, 2007)

inice! how many pyxies do you have? and how long for?


----------



## P. Novak (May 2, 2007)

Lestant_tnt, that thing is enormous! How old is it?


----------



## Lestat_tnt (May 2, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> inice! how many pyxies do you have? and how long for?


The larger one I've had since June 2006. The smaller one I've had since March 2005.
I have 4 Pixie frogs


----------



## P. Novak (May 2, 2007)

Do you know how much the biggest one weighs?


----------



## eelnoob (May 2, 2007)

wow four pixies:drool: 


the one in pic #4 and 5 looks enormous....heck they all look huge lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 2, 2007)

thats great!! thanks very much for sharing the pics!


----------



## Goomba (May 3, 2007)

Wow Lestat, those first 3 shots look just like my Pyxie. Forgive me, but how old is that one? Is it the same one thats in the 4th and 5th pics? Or are those 3 different frogs?
I've had my pyxie for 6 months and he looks nearly identical to the first few shots. He was only 2.5 inches...I hope that's indicative of it being a "he".


----------



## Lestat_tnt (May 3, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Wow Lestat, those first 3 shots look just like my Pyxie. Forgive me, but how old is that one? Is it the same one thats in the 4th and 5th pics? Or are those 3 different frogs?
> I've had my pyxie for 6 months and he looks nearly identical to the first few shots. He was only 2.5 inches...I hope that's indicative of it being a "he".


Those pictures are only of two of my frogs. The 4th and 5th picture is of my 2 year old pixie frog, I think its a female.


----------



## Goomba (May 4, 2007)

He's been croaking more often lately. Primarily at night. He's right at 6 inches snout to vent. He's my favorite fatbody.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 4, 2007)

WOW!! that is one big fatty! couple months and I should have mine up to that size as well hopefully.. mine was croaking last night.. getting more frequent now.


----------



## Goomba (May 4, 2007)

Yea, last night at 3am he let out 2 low bellows. It was a full moon (I believe) and I wasnt really sleeping and then I heard it...I was so excited. And then today, around 5pm, I was laying on my bed, and I was just about to dose off into a nap, then I heard 3 consecutive bellows.


----------



## nickbachman (May 4, 2007)

I just found out from a reputable breeder that white lines on the body of the frog (like yours goomba) mean that it's a female!  i'm sorry. 











































i kid, i kid.


----------



## Goomba (May 4, 2007)

Hahaha, guess the 10+ inch male at AZ  reptile center with the same markings is just a big female...and the croaks are probably just my house groaning.


----------



## nickbachman (May 5, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Hahaha, guess the 10+ inch male at AZ  reptile center with the same markings is just a big female...and the croaks are probably just my house groaning.


yep, sorry.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 5, 2007)

hahaha nice. so Nick are you gonna get a new pyxie then?


----------



## eelnoob (May 5, 2007)

Great pix Goomba, especially the first one:clap:  Yours have so much orange:drool:


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2007)

I agree, that frog is gorgeous, it reminds me so much of Jaba the Hutt.


----------



## dtknow (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know how they breed these things? Lots of CB babies lately.


----------



## Goomba (May 5, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Does anyone know how they breed these things? Lots of CB babies lately.


Usually in a big breeder tank with shallow water and decent humidity as far as I know.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 5, 2007)

yeah and the turn out rate on them is unreal.. they go from eggs to froglets in a few weeks. I am sure production would be fast and furious once you had it together.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

BUMP. We need more fat frogs, dammit.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

not the fattest of frogs but it will have to do for now


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Yes, yes! MORE!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

hahaha well when it comes out of the dirt I will snap some more. There are other fat frogs I have pics of but thats all for now for the Pyxie!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 7, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Yes, yes! MORE!


You want more?  You've got it!  Down and dirty in the first pic, washed him/her off after that to show the markings better.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Awesome, by the way copperinmyveins, are you mechanical arts from sc.net?
I vaguely remember a thread I made a while back and you posted in it saying you got a pyxie.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 7, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Awesome, by the way copperinmyveins, are you mechanical arts from sc.net?
> I vaguely remember a thread I made a while back and you posted in it saying you got a pyxie.


Yeah, are you Manos?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

Great shots! man I want more Pyxies they are just the best.. mine croaked a few times tonight.. seems to be doing it more and more now.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Yeah, are you Manos?


Yes, yes I am.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Great shots! man I want more Pyxies they are just the best.. mine croaked a few times tonight.. seems to be doing it more and more now.


Yeah, every time I see a nice big one at an expo I want to buy it, but I haven't so far because it seems silly to pay $200+ when I paid $25 for mine and it's already this big.  They're so awesome though, one of my favorite terrarium animals ever.  Mine also croaked for the first time this last week.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Yeah, every time I see a nice big one at an expo I want to buy it, but I haven't so far because it seems silly to pay $200+ when I paid $25 for mine and it's already this big.  They're so awesome though, one of my favorite terrarium animals ever.  Mine also croaked for the first time this last week.


Wow, thats some early croaking. How big is your little guy?


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)




----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 7, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Wow, thats some early croaking. How big is your little guy?


About the size of tennis ball now,maybe a little more, actually looks just a bit bigger than the one jut posted.  He only got those white markings within the last few weeks too.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Borch is looking beautiful. Great looking (probable) girl you got there. Is it just me, or do females often look like they got bugier eyes since they have a smaller head, haha. Maybe I'm nuts.


Like this one...


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> About the size of tennis ball now,maybe a little more, actually looks just a bit bigger than the one jut posted.  He only got those white markings within the last few weeks too.


Amazing, how long have you had him? That seems like quite the growth rate.


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

i guess i'll throw my two C. cranwelli in here as well.

double chin!


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Get those wieners out of here. Pyxies only.


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

best for last guffaw guffaw

notice the crickets in the top/left side of his belly.


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

YES! I need a Budgett's, and fast.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 7, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Amazing, how long have you had him? That seems like quite the growth rate.


Got him November of last year, and there are a couple of pics of him from then in my first post in the thread.  I'd wanted one of these guys for years though.  For a while I was feeding mostly giant lobster roaches, as well as B. dubia, calcium dusted crickets, and the occasional pinkie, or in one case, three in one sitting, since my spiders weren't hungry.  I've read that some of the lipids in mice can be really bad for the frog's vision though, so I don't offer them too often.  I'd actually really like to try some other vertebrate prey that doesn't have this issue.  I would go with lizards, but all the Anoles I see in pet stores look so sickly, who knows what kinds of parasites they have.  chicks and fish look like the might be good options.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

haha they have one at the local petstore here.. Nick I couldnt help but notice your two cranwells differ from eachother like mine do.. one seems more uprioght than the other.. have you noticed that? beautiful coloration by the way. and my pyxie is that large if not a bit more and still has not yet turned green. also to the buggier eyes comment I fully agree the males have a much larger broader head and the females have that teeny head look to them. BTW Nick how do you have the Budgett's housed?


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Got him November of last year, and there are a couple of pics of him from then in my first post in the thread.  I'd wanted one of these guys for years though.  For a while I was feeding mostly giant lobster roaches, as well as B. dubia, calcium dusted crickets, and the occasional pinkie, or in case, three in one sitting, since my spiders weren't hungry.  I've read that some of the lipids in mice can be really bad for the frog's vision though, so I don't offer them too often.  I'd actually really like to try some other vertebrate prey that doesn't have this issue.  I would go with lizards, but all the Anoles I see in pet stores look so sickly, who knows what kinds of parasites they have.  chicks and fish look like the might be good options.


I've done mice and birds. The fact is there is so much inconclusive evidence in regards to corneal lipids. I've seen frogs fed on dusted crickets go blind, and I've heard the creator of the fantasy frog say he fed his mice on a staple of mice. I think the key is keeping it occasional, and allowing for enough time to digest the meal in a properly heated and watered environment.


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> haha they have one at the local petstore here.. Nick I couldnt help but notice your two cranwells differ from eachother like mine do.. one seems more uprioght than the other.. have you noticed that? beautiful coloration by the way. and my pyxie is that large if not a bit more and still has not yet turned green. also to the buggier eyes comment I fully agree the males have a much larger broader head and the females have that teeny head look to them. BTW Nick how do you have the Budgett's housed?


when i originally got the little budgett's he was in a critter keeper with a thin layer of gravel and about a half inch of water.  so i made him a half gravel/half water setup just in case he didn't know how to handle all the water (i'm paranoid like that).  turns out he knows exactly what to do, so when i move at the end of the month, i'll be removing the land part of his setup and making it fully aquatic.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

right on.. and how are you liking him so far?


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> right on.. and how are you liking him so far?


he's by far my favorite pet.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

wow really??? why is that?


----------



## nickbachman (May 7, 2007)

he's completely adorable, doesn't mind being handled (when i take him from his enclosure and put him in his little feeding critter keeper, [i dont handle him for no reason.] in fact when i lower him on my hand into the water of his tank, he'll sit there on my hand for a while and then scuttle into the water!), he's really fun to watch stalk and chase down fish, he's always happy to eat, again he's completely adorable, and he's always visible, since he can't burrow like the other big frogs.  he's tons of fun to watch, he's got a great personality.  oh, and he's completely adorable. 






come on!  look at that face!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

haha well maybe I will take the one at the petstore


----------



## rm90 (May 7, 2007)

nickbachman said:


>


Ahh, so cute! It looks like hes smiling!


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

THIS JUST IN! I may be getting another pyxie today, I'm trading some of my stuff in for a froglet.


----------



## ragnew (May 7, 2007)

Haha, very cool frogs indeed. Right out of a Godzilla movie!


----------



## eelnoob (May 7, 2007)

Anyone else here uses smelts from supermarkets to feed their frogs?


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Here are some quick and shitty shots of my new pyxie froglet. I shall name him Ham. Other names I considered were Doppleganger (which I still may pic), Grisson, Slims, and thats about it. I'm still open to suggestions.

I'll try to get a better shot later, or maybe even a side-by-side with my fatty, Goomba...but I think he'd devour the little guy like a sausage.



















These guys are so fun to raise. I got him as a straight-up trade for my 4 inch cameroon, who turned out to be a male, and my b. vagans that was just starting to bore me.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

wow well I would say ui were generous with your trade.. also I would personally house the little guy in something smaller for now so it can get at the food easier.. cute llittle bugger though!! I want to get a baby again.. hard to believe mine was only 1" with a tail nub in December lol


----------



## Goomba (May 7, 2007)

Yea, I thought I got the better part of the deal, haha. I'm happier now, and on top of the froglet I got alot of free feeders for my animals. So in retrospect its as if I only payed 12 bucks for the froglet, not bad in my eyes.
But yea, he's in a 10 long now, and has no problems eating. He ate like 3 medium crickets and one large on today. I'm also willing to help him by letting him pluck them out of my tweezers.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2007)

Name it Cooter! That would be a cute name for a frog.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 7, 2007)

nice.. they are so cute for that first while.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2007)

Cool, what are those GIAnt frogs that you see on the discovery channel and animal planet? Are they the pyxies?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

ummmm maybe Goliath frogs.


----------



## Goomba (May 8, 2007)

Great pics guys, funny thing is, I'm more nervous to handle my froglet than Goomba, I walked by and the little green bastard lunged and snapped in mid air, haha.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

I was bitten a few times by mine when it was a froglet I cant see it biting me now.. though Im sure its quite possible.


----------



## eelnoob (May 9, 2007)

*Load Warning.......*

Nice pickup


I have seen show about Giant Pixies on tv before.



Here's a few my girlfriend took for me tonight, had to make sure the larger(I strongly beleive to be male) would not try any funny with the smaller one(female I guess). They were both about same size when I first bought them in early Feb. of this year.



male name: Skinny









female name: Tiny





















both together....was pretty nervous about male making a meal out of the female


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 9, 2007)

Nice stuff, I love the jumping picture.


----------



## dtknow (May 10, 2007)

eelnob: Looking to breed them or just pets?

I wonder if one'd be able to observe parental care these frogs are famous for in the wild. If the puddle the tads are in threatens to dissapear the male will dig a channel from another pool to allow the tadpoles to swim to safety.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

wow thats pretty amazing.. I have also heard they are known to even chase off lions lol


----------



## dtknow (May 10, 2007)

Chase off? They are big frogs...but maybe it tried to chase it off...LOL!

Anyone know the max size for these guys(based off a credible source or a measured frog). Are they that much bigger than American bullfrogs? I know in the South big females can reach about 8 inches and make nice gator snacks.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

they are much larger than American bullfrogs.. they have a far heavier body. and 9" is a large male.. I have read of ones up to 11" but I am not sure that is true.. though it seems quite possible. and as for the lion thing, I had read that they are so defensive of their babies they will puff up and lunge at anything that comes near. and it has been seen deterring even lions from coming over. likely because they dont understand why the fat little frog is being so aggressive


----------



## eelnoob (May 11, 2007)

dtknow said:


> eelnob: Looking to breed them or just pets?
> 
> I wonder if one'd be able to observe parental care these frogs are famous for in the wild. If the puddle the tads are in threatens to dissapear the male will dig a channel from another pool to allow the tadpoles to swim to safety.



Guess I'm kinda lucky cause I bought two originally just hoping to get a male. They're just pets, but would be pretty cool if I can get them to breed down the road.


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> nice.. they are so cute for that first while.


Did that thing grow again, or is it just me? :?  Very nice!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 11, 2007)

yeah maybe just a little


----------



## Goomba (May 11, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yeah maybe just a little


These guys are by far the funnest herps I've ever owned. I got my tiny half inch froglet a few days ago and he already seems bigger. Amazing appetites, and amazing growth, I hope I get another male.
I'm getting spoiled, I yell at Goomba to grow more, Ive had him for 7 months now, that i think about it...Im almost certain he's a male, but I just love them fat and massive


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 11, 2007)

Mine is up to eating 4 adult Eublaberus posticus in a sitting now.  I had my friend over when feeding, and he's like "You've gotta be kidding me."  He's been on invertebrates for a while now though, tomorrow I want to get some kind of vertebrate prey.  I enjoy this frog more than just about anything else I've kept in a terrarium.  I'll probably end up buying another soon.


----------



## atropos (May 11, 2007)

I think I will buy one too soon, but what kind of cage do they need, bit like a pacman frog I suppose, but how big does it need to be.

I have seen them at the last fair in Holland for just 15 euro's.


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yeah maybe just a little


Haha a little? That thing is huge now!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 11, 2007)

yeah I cant wait to see what the next 5 months do for him


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 11, 2007)

atropos said:


> I think I will buy one too soon, but what kind of cage do they need, bit like a pacman frog I suppose, but how big does it need to be.
> 
> I have seen them at the last fair in Holland for just 15 euro's.


I Started mine off in a 5.5 gallon glass aquarium with moist coconut fiber stubstrate, and a water dish, heat pad on the side of the tank, and a 40 watt reptile lightbulb, mostly to provide a day cycle and some extra heat, they don't need the light to synthesize B3 like lizards do.  Six months later and I've moved him to a 20 gallon long glass aquarium, with the same setup otherwise,  this size should be good for a while.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 12, 2007)

Pics of Tankerbell in his new home.





































I saw the teeth really clearly today and I cant certainly see how they would slice you open with ease.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 13, 2007)

*Pyxie croaking*

Is anyone 100% sure that only males croak because I heard different answers some say that females croak very rarly and some say that only males croak,because mine is croaking.


----------



## eelnoob (May 13, 2007)

I have heard my female made some sounds that seems to be croaking but it might of just be distress call or something.


----------



## Goomba (May 13, 2007)

eelnoob said:


> I have heard my female made some sounds that seems to be croaking but it might of just be distress call or something.


Honking sounds and distress calls are not croaks. If your frog sits in the water calmly and bellows on its own accord...its a MALE


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 13, 2007)

yes a definate harsh croaking sound is a purely male trait.. if you think it sounds like your frog is calling someone and not making a weird huff sound of something as you disturb it that means you got a boy. mine croaked last night and it is unmistakable


----------



## Goomba (May 14, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yes a definate harsh croaking sound is a purely male trait.. if you think it sounds like your frog is calling someone and not making a weird huff sound of something as you disturb it that means you got a boy. mine croaked last night and it is unmistakable


Odd thing is, my boy, who's just over 5.5/ around 6 inches snout to vent very rarely croaks, but when he does he usually lets out 2 or 3 consecutive ones at night, and they sound like really deep and fairly slow bellows.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

*More Croaking!*

I can't believe it my brother heard my little pyxie croak last night when he was on the computer,his tank is right next to the computer so he is 100% positive it was him,so I guess that means I have too males.


----------



## nickbachman (May 16, 2007)

i think i'm just gonna throw my female in the garbage...


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

*are you serious?*

your joking right


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> i think i'm just gonna throw my female in the garbage...


BAHAHAHAH! Borch is such a little shit stabber. You should trade her in for a froglet or two and try your luck.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> I can't believe it my brother heard my little pyxie croak last night when he was on the computer,his tank is right next to the computer so he is 100% positive it was him,so I guess that means I have too males.


Or two maturing male P. Edulis'


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 16, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> i think i'm just gonna throw my female in the garbage...


No way, Borchmore has given me so many great youtube memories.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> No way, Borchmore has given me so many great youtube memories.


Agreed. A solid reason I ended up getting my pyxies. Definately a rad frog, female or not.

...Though in a year or two you could breed her, but watching your beloved borch get pinned and reemed by a big male could upset you.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 16, 2007)

*Update.*

He's not really quite that fat, there were also a lot of roaches inside.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Or two maturing male P. Edulis'


No there both Pyxicephalus Adspersus.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

*Difference between males and females.*

these are four females and a male you can see the difference in the head shape,the male's is more broader,the male is the one on the top,so you see you can tell the sex of even a young pyxie.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> these are four females and a male you can see the difference in the head shape,the male's is more broader,the male is the one on the top,so you see you can tell the sex of even a young pyxie.


Is there proof for this claim? Or did you simply get that pic off kingsnake and make an assumption? From what I've seen, it is not very easy to sex adolescent pyxies.


----------



## nickbachman (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> your joking right


No, I threw her into the can in the garage last night after I posted.  She made a couple attempts at jumping out, but eventually accepted her fate.  This morning, I tied up the garbage bag she was in and took her to the curb to be picked up.  I'll probably get a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> No, I threw her into the can in the garage last night after I posted.  She made a couple attempts at jumping out, but eventually accepted her fate.  This morning, I tied up the garbage bag she was in and took her to the curb to be picked up.  I'll probably get a new one tomorrow.


WHAT!!!!!


----------



## nickbachman (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> WHAT!!!!!


Yep, hopefully my next one isn't a female.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Is there proof for this claim? Or did you simply get that pic off kingsnake and make an assumption? From what I've seen, it is not very easy to sex adolescent pyxies.[/QUOYeah I did get the pix off kingsnake.com I thought it was a good pix to help people identify if there pyxie is a male or female.if it's not easy to sex adolescent pyxie's then theres still hope for nicks borchmore to be a male.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> Goomba said:
> 
> 
> > Is there proof for this claim? Or did you simply get that pic off kingsnake and make an assumption? From what I've seen, it is not very easy to sex adolescent pyxies.[/QUOYeah I did get the pix off kingsnake.com I thought it was a good pix to help people identify if there pyxie is a male or female.if it's not easy to sex adolescent pyxie's then theres still hope for nicks borchmore to be a male.
> ...


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Is there proof for this claim? Or did you simply get that pic off kingsnake and make an assumption? From what I've seen, it is not very easy to sex adolescent pyxies.


Also, if we go based on that pic, just about every frog posted here looks like a female.  I've never personally seen one with that much yellow and such a large head at that size.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

Quik nick go get borch off the curve theres still hope,and even if borch isn't a male she still is one hell of a pyxie,I mean borch is more voracious than both my pyxie's put together,at least you dont have a stubborn and picky pyxie Ive seen your videos on youtube borch is amazing.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Also, if we go based on that pic, just about every frog posted here looks like a female.  I've never personally seen one with that much yellow and such a large head at that size.


Very true.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Also, if we go based on that pic, just about every frog posted here looks like a female.  I've never personally seen one with that much yellow and such a large head at that size.


It could simply be differences in age, coloration, and the angle of the picture. I doubt a whole batch would coincedentally be mostly female. Sexual dimorphism, atleast from what I've seen, becomes evident around 4+ inches, but even then its tentative at best.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Dennis Frogman said:
> 
> 
> > Borch is a lost cause. Her hash has been settled.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

yeah I know ive rarely seen one's that look like that what I assumed was a male.the only other one I seen that looks like the male in the picture was Goomba in your video when he's eating six fuzzie mice.


----------



## nickbachman (May 16, 2007)

I could never part with young Borchicus.  She is very near and dear to me.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

And even my pyxies which are coaking look like females so yeah I guess you cant tell till there full grown.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> I could never part with young Borchicus.  She is very near and dear to me.


''sigh'' so you didn't trash borch.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> And even my pyxies which are coaking look like females so yeah I guess you cant tell till there full grown.


How big are your frogs that are croaking? Do they sound like 2 or 3 consecutive low bellows? Does it happen occasionally and mostly at night?

Because if so, croaking is exclusively male.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

yeah there always at night,MAN GOOMBA your lucky yours is without a doubt a male.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> yeah there always at night,MAN GOOMBA your lucky yours is without a doubt a male.


I hope, unless my ears have deceaved me or something, but he seems to be hardy and very male in appearance. I just hope he keeps growing and reaches a solid 9 inches. I've had him for about 7 months even now, and he's right around 6 inches, when i got him he was a _hair _ under 2.5. So lets hope he keeps it up, I still get frustrated after seeing adult Pyxies haha, I yell at him and say "eat EAT fatty, be big and strong"


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

hahahahaha same here I want mine to hury up and grow.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> I hope, unless my ears have deceaved me or something, but he seems to be hardy and very male in appearance. I just hope he keeps growing and reaches a solid 9 inches. I've had him for about 7 months even now, and he's right around 6 inches, when i got him he was a _hair _ under 2.5. So lets hope he keeps it up, I still get frustrated after seeing adult Pyxies haha, I yell at him and say "eat EAT fatty, be big and strong"


Haha, I feel exactly the same way, I've had mine 6 months now, and he's gotten pretty big, but when I see a full adult male at an expo I just want to spend whatever it costs to have one that big right away.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

Like copper said everyone Ive seen is a female too,maybe the one male in the pic is older than the rest of the bunch.like I said the only one's ive seen look like that is goomba and ive seen alot of pyxie's.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> yeah I know ive rarely seen one's that look like that what I assumed was a male.the only other one I seen that looks like the male in the picture was Goomba in your video when he's eating six fuzzie mice.


By the way everyone, heres the newer video (about a month old) of Goomba, doesnt seem like as many people have watched it compared to the 6 fuzzy one....but here you go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIeD4XjqJrA

Comments and praise welcome.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 16, 2007)

about how much older is that video from your old one because he's grown so much.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> about how much older is that video from your old one because he's grown so much.


Theyre a month apart, so the newest one is 1 month old, and the one with 6 fuzzies is 2 months old.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Haha, I feel exactly the same way, I've had mine 6 months now, and he's gotten pretty big, but when I see a full adult male at an expo I just want to spend whatever it costs to have one that big right away.


Exactly, and I've heard so much conflicting information as to how quickly males mature. I've heard of froglets hitting 8-9 inches in a year, and some in two years. Perhaps the most, well, discouraging example is this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8TRusZddIw

Allegedly this frog was only 5 months old during the filming. The owner told me he fed him a small rat or decent sized mouse nearly every day and kepy temps in the 90's....So I really dont know. Somehow I'm doubting he was a total froglet when he got him, then again you never know



Edit: If I may quote the owner and poster of the video... "In the video, about 5 mo. Now he's coming on ten mo. I'll have a new compilation posted soon. My camcorder got ripped off!!!! New one is in the mail."

"couple little rats a day, or a larger rat every 5 days. smaller rodents more ofter make him take more dumps. larger feeding I stun first, so it doesn't bite him, and he'll sit there for about 5 days working on it."

...perhaps the supposed growth rate is legitimate, but I still wouldnt be so quick to feed multiple chordates DAILY to my frog, I'd rather dodge any risks and have him grow slower/healthier, idk.


----------



## Goomba (May 16, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Theyre a month apart, so the newest one is 1 month old, and the one with 6 fuzzies is 2 months old.


THIS JUST IN, in one week I will have a new video up of Goomba with an unexpected victim...it will cause a riot....get ready.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 16, 2007)

one month from birth or one month from when you got it?? because mine is male and has grown at an amazing rate but was certainly not capable of 6 fuzzies at 2 months old. and I have seen the Fred video and find that amazing if that frog were only 5 months old. I asked how long he had it for but didnt get a reply.


----------



## nickbachman (May 17, 2007)

Just out of curiosity...
I was thinking about starting a forum dedicated specifically to the "big frogs."  Pyxies, Pacs, Budgett's, Cane Toads, etc.  You guys think a fair number of people would join?


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> one month from birth or one month from when you got it?? because mine is male and has grown at an amazing rate but was certainly not capable of 6 fuzzies at 2 months old. and I have seen the Fred video and find that amazing if that frog were only 5 months old. I asked how long he had it for but didnt get a reply.


I meant one month ago. So about 5 and 6 months after I got him as a froglet that was just under 2.5 inches


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> I was thinking about starting a forum dedicated specifically to the "big frogs."  Pyxies, Pacs, Budgett's, Cane Toads, etc.  You guys think a fair number of people would join?


I'd join. Sounds radical.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

Goomba said:


> THIS JUST IN, in one week I will have a new video up of Goomba with an unexpected victim...it will cause a riot....get ready.


Let me guess a bird,NO a snake,NO wait a kittin!


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

Goomba said:


> Exactly, and I've heard so much conflicting information as to how quickly males mature. I've heard of froglets hitting 8-9 inches in a year, and some in two years. Perhaps the most, well, discouraging example is this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8TRusZddIw
> 
> Allegedly this frog was only 5 months old during the filming. The owner told me he fed him a small rat or decent sized mouse nearly every day and kepy temps in the 90's....So I really dont know. Somehow I'm doubting he was a total froglet when he got him, then again you never know
> 
> ...


Same here I want to power feed him but I dont want any health problems with obesiety.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 17, 2007)

Wow, I was actually going to comment on "Fred" on here too, just because that's one of the most impressive looking frogs I've seen, but I had no idea he was so young and fed that much.  The funny thing is that frog doesn't even look fat.  I mean, mine looks much fatter relative to head size, and isn't fed nearly that often, the big pool of water and temperature probably play a big role in that.  I agree though, I don't think I'd be comfortable feeding mine that much, especially not all rodents.  It would be interesting to get another froglet (hopefully male) and try to duplicate those conditions though.  I look forward to the next Goomba video, I need to get another video of mine up there, because honestly, Goomba looks lazy as hell when it comes to the roaches, mine will chase a large roach all over the tank when I drop one in there, he's more likely to the the sit in one place and wait thing with crickets and mice.  I'd definitely be interested in the forum as well, we'd have to get all those other youtube frog video posters to sign up.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> Let me guess a bird,NO a snake,NO wait a kittin!


I'm honestly tempted to feed my Horned Frog to my Pyxie, he's such a pansy in comparison, I won't though, I want him to get big and strong too.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 17, 2007)

My Pyxie wants me to feed my horned frog to my Pyxie! lol and yes Nick I will promise to be a member as soon as possible! including large toads in the conversation is awesome. I hope you do it.


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> Wow, I was actually going to comment on "Fred" on here too, just because that's one of the most impressive looking frogs I've seen, but I had no idea he was so young and fed that much.  The funny thing is that frog doesn't even look fat.  I mean, mine looks much fatter relative to head size, and isn't fed nearly that often, the big pool of water and temperature probably play a big role in that.  I agree though, I don't think I'd be comfortable feeding mine that much, especially not all rodents.  It would be interesting to get another froglet (hopefully male) and try to duplicate those conditions though.  I look forward to the next Goomba video, I need to get another video of mine up there, because honestly, Goomba looks lazy as hell when it comes to the roaches, mine will chase a large roach all over the tank when I drop one in there, he's more likely to the the sit in one place and wait thing with crickets and mice.  I'd definitely be interested in the forum as well, we'd have to get all those other youtube frog video posters to sign up.


Well the reason he's seemingly lathargic is because he already ate a mouse and because the hissers have spiny legs...just wait till you see the next vid


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

*Male or Female?*



This is my larger pyxie frog thats been croaking lately,what would you guys say male or female?

(Click for direct link)


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

If he's croaking, he is a male, only males croak. How old is the frog? How big? What do the croaks sound like?


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

By the way, I'm liking the tupperware idea. I am currently using a 12" bucket that I trimmed down to 3.5 inches. I think I'm going to look for a 12" square plastic container that will fit more flushly in Goomba's 20l.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 17, 2007)

Do only males have the enlarged lower canines?


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

I know I was thinking the same,and plus they hold humidity alot better.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 17, 2007)

I have used tupperware and cut off the bottom of cat litter pails and such.. and I dont know about the teeth on females but its interesting you mentioned that because I have been wondering the same thing. I havent seen them pronounced in a pic of anything but males..


----------



## eelnoob (May 17, 2007)

Go for it Nick, I would register for sure.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 17, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> I have used tupperware and cut off the bottom of cat litter pails and such.. and I dont know about the teeth on females but its interesting you mentioned that because I have been wondering the same thing. I havent seen them pronounced in a pic of anything but males..



Ok. I was just currious because mine has very pronounced "teeth" and is starting to develop of orange underneath its front legs


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

Scolopendra55 said:


> Ok. I was just currious because mine has very pronounced "teeth" and is starting to develop of orange underneath its front legs


Both sexes have odontoid projections. As for size and pronounciation, I don't know.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

Goomba when is your new video coming out?


----------



## Goomba (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Frogman said:


> Goomba when is your new video coming out?


This coming wednesday, or thursday early afternoon at the latest....just wait till you see the victim, its gold.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 17, 2007)

Damn it I cant wait!


----------



## nickbachman (May 18, 2007)

Goomba said:


> This coming wednesday, or thursday early afternoon at the latest....just wait till you see the victim, its gold.


You can't feed gold to a frog, it'll get impacted.


----------



## Dennis Frogman (May 18, 2007)

No he means thats how much it's worth.


----------



## nickbachman (May 18, 2007)

ask and you shall receive.  http://fatfrogs.forumer.com

TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


----------



## Goomba (May 18, 2007)

Well I'll be! That's what I call a forum! Spread the word kids, these fat buggers deserve some special recognition, not some pussy conglomorated forums with the likes of feeder frogs and pansys at best.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 18, 2007)

Joined the forum, we need more people on there.  Here's some more pics of my frog which I put up on there as well.


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> ask and you shall receive.  http://fatfrogs.forumer.com
> 
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


Great Idea, I'll join tomorrow.


----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Great Idea, I'll join tomorrow.


NO. You will join NOW. No squinty tongue faces either, this is serious bidness.


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Goomba said:


> NO. You will join NOW. No squinty tongue faces either, this is serious bidness.


Oh sorry my bad, I guess I better go join now huh, before something bad happens...





















:}


----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)

Haha, so when you snaggin' a Pyxie Mr. Novak?


----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Woah 5 pyxies! Those things look huge!

Haha, what's up with the second pic, what is it doing?


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Goomba said:


>



Wow, how many do you keep together? THose pictures are awesome along with that enclosure. Can you catch these where you live, or were you just comparing it with the pond picture? :?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 19, 2007)

awesome I want a pyxie herd lol


----------



## eelnoob (May 19, 2007)

DAYUM!!! Awesome pics and enclosures.


That middle frog in first pic looks very brown, wonder if it's a dwarf.


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

So pyxie frogs aren't cannabalistic like pacman frogs?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 19, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yes they are


yes they are cannabalistic, or yes they aren't cannabalistic? If they are, how could he keep them together?


----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Woah 5 pyxies! Those things look huge!
> 
> Haha, what's up with the second pic, what is it doing?


The last pic is a big male swallowing and tucking his eyes in as he straightens his preys tail out for easy passage into his gut.

As for the group shots, the first one is for display only I'd imagine, theyre not the most social creatures, but who knows. As for the smaller pond picture, thats a group of pyxies mating in a pool that collected after some rains.
They are native to sub-saharan Africa...I am in Arizona, so naturally no, I cannot catch them here, I was simply showing some pics.
Yes, they do have cannabalistic tendencies, particularly at younger ages. They usually only congregate to mate. However the top group picture may be an acception simply because theyre all so massive that they really wont do each other any harm, I'm sure theyd realize theyre all a little too big to eat. As I mentioned,  its possibly a picture just to show them off and exemplify the amazing amount of variation between Pyxies, from females to dark males and lighter males and varying head and snout shapes.


----------



## Goomba (May 19, 2007)

eelnoob said:


> DAYUM!!! Awesome pics and enclosures.
> 
> 
> That middle frog in first pic looks very brown, wonder if it's a dwarf.


Nope, pure, big adspersus. Just goes to show the immense amount of varation in the species.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 19, 2007)

it is quite cool how varied they can be.. some are an amazing vivid green and others look like mud. and the range of head structures gives them each their own bit of character. I love these frogs.. I want mine to come out of the dirt now.. lol


----------



## moose35 (May 19, 2007)

*a little vid*

here is my boy inhailing a mouse

[YOUTUBE]8zlWeLpGjkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

moose35 said:


> here is my boy inhailing a mouse
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8zlWeLpGjkk[/YOUTUBE]


Great Video! It still amazes me how they can fit something as big as themselves into their stomaches!


----------



## dtknow (May 20, 2007)

Goomba: Those are all your photos correct? To be honest,I'd add more digging area in that enclosure, but i'm guessing the slate is to prevent them from kicking dirt into the water.


----------



## Goomba (May 20, 2007)

dtknow said:


> Goomba: Those are all your photos correct? To be honest,I'd add more digging area in that enclosure, but i'm guessing the slate is to prevent them from kicking dirt into the water.


No, I got the pics from www.frogdaze.com , they are NOT mine.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 20, 2007)

*Up to date video of my frog, mouse eating.*

Here's Mortimer in action, camera work by my friend sergey, this is only taken with a a Canon A610 on video mode, not a dedicated video camera, so if anyone wants higher quality videos of him, please send money. Enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0BlJL0xfsA


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (May 23, 2007)

nickbachman said:


> love to see everyone's pyxies, feel free to post yours, but it's not a requirement.  i was going to get my pyxie, Borchmore, out and take some pics of him, but he was trying to eat me when i was standing 3 feet away, so i decided i should probably stay away from his mouth.  here are the pics i _did_ get, before and after he lept at me with his mouth open and tongue out.
> edit: btw, that's his temporary home while i wait for our basement (his normal dwelling) to warm up.


eh, he's happy. it's not like they move very much. they just dig all day and eat... i used to have a pixie. my ex stole it and killed it. dont know how. as there really isn't much to maintaining one.my pixie ate american bull frogs.. haha!!


----------



## Goomba (May 24, 2007)

NEW PYXIE VIDEO!!!

Heres a video fo Goomba eating his latest victim, a plumped up baby bird. Read the description for more info. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaISK4Hg2Xg Part 1 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb35H-TOIO8 Part 2 


Excuse the mediocre lighting and camera work. Enjoy.

Edit: It was a cowbird hatchling, a week or two old. My old man and I were cutting palms and came upon the idea of using the egg we found to feed the beast, we kind of let it be for a while, keeping an eye on it, and eventually once it plumped up Goomba devoured him. I don't think I'll ever have Goomba eat anything that big again (once again, my dad fed him while I was gone, haha), but I'm happy with how pissed and voracious he was. This is his third, and biggest bird yet, and most likely his last, I'm sticking to Orange Head roaches twice a week, with a small mouse 1-2 times a month for a while. Though it's hard to tell with the poor lighting and angle, he seems to have grown a tad, though his growth rate has kinda slowed after he hit roughly 6 inches svl.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 1, 2007)

Come visit http://fatfrogs.7.forumer.com/index.php for more pics and updates


----------

